# Toplines and steep rumps



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

My husband and I are really new to this, but we want to do it right, so I have a couple questions about toplines. I've looked at several pics of champion dairy goats (nubian particularly) and honestly most of them have somewhat of a steep rump, especially the bucks. I'm so confused. Could someone clear this up for me by showing an example of a good topline with a good flat rump? Thanks guys! This has really had me stumped :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what breed? Nubians?


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

yes


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like to see some examples of good and poor rumps.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No goat will have a perfect topline or rump...but you can come close to ideal. It's also important to keep in mind, just because a doe places CH in a show doesn't mean she is superb. Other factors that come into play...what was she being shown against? How many in her class? Did the other goats have weaker toplines/rumps? And a doe could have the best udder in show, but have a weaker looking topline or rump and still get champion doe based on her udder and overall conformation comparing her to the other does.

SO...just keep in mind that even if a goat goes champion...doesn't always mean they are superb. It can simply mean that they were the best representative of the breed in that particular show/class.

Here are some examples...

2010 ADGA National CH Nubian Doe. She looks awesome overall...nice topline and rump.









Great topline and rump here...









Here's the 2010 ADGA National CH Nubian Jr. Doe. Another awesome topline and pretty decent rump...









Here's a pretty nice topline, though she could be more uphill imo...









Here is a doe with a weaker topline than the does above...










Here is a doe with a steep rump. This doe is/was owned by someone on our forum, but she posted this photo as an example of a goat with a very steep rump so I don't think she'll mind me reposting it. 









This goat has a steep rump...


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

:shocked: AWESOME pics! Thank you so much! That helps tremendously!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Well go Kylee! good examples


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

